# Any good BKK immigration/tax lawyers?



## oddrhythm (Jul 2, 2010)

hi,
lot's of good info here, but I think I may need to talk with a professional in BKK with a lot of expat immigration and tax experience, as well as options for our child in terms of education. Need to know what my options could be in the future for part time living in Thailand, implications for giving land my wife may own, to our son when we die, etc.
Any recommendations?

thx
m


----------

